# What is this gunk on my wood?



## nayr88 (30 Nov 2012)

Ok so setting up a new tank

30l 
11w light 
Fluval shrimp stratum
600lph HOB

Filled with treated water and had been doing a 'filter start' product by Interpet. 

Here's what I'm looking at on re wood 




I brushed it all off and has come back worse 24hours later 

My water WAS like this 



It's fine now but gunk on wood is worse :/


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Nov 2012)

*Re: blimey is this gunk on my wood?*

This happens on a lot of wood, it will pass by itself or amanos will eat it as long as the tank is ready for livestock.


----------



## nayr88 (30 Nov 2012)

*Re: blimey is this gunk on my wood?*

Nice one buddy, I've never had the problem before, would a nitrite test tell me if its ready?


----------



## nayr88 (30 Nov 2012)

*Re: blimey is this gunk on my wood?*

Reason I ask is I've never set up a tank from fresh apart from one time years ago and I winged it a little and when I would set up new tanks is steal the media and some of the water to set up and mature new tank, always worked fine


----------



## krazypara3165 (30 Nov 2012)

*Re: blimey is this gunk on my wood?*

Im at the same stage as you and ive been told the same. Meanwhile ibe been scrubbing it with a toothbrush and continued with regular water changes.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Nov 2012)

*Re: blimey is this gunk on my wood?*

really depends mate, im not the best person to answer as i have always planted really heavy and started stocking within a week or so. A full cycle from fresh takes about 4-6 weeks i believe...  I wouldnt worry about the wood though, let it be and continue as you were and it should pass in a few weeks, if it doesnt then amanos will have a feast when the tank is ready.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Dec 2012)

*Re: blimey is this gunk on my wood?*

This is normal for this to form on wood. Amanos will clear it for you. 

Get them in there quickly though, as this stuff can take over in no time at all.


----------



## nayr88 (2 Dec 2012)

*Re: blimey is this gunk on my wood?*

Cheers guys, ill can take wood out now it's soaked and clean it to tie my moss to anyways, was just curious.

I'm getting a filthy high level of nitrite in my test  I no some hate tests but I mr must show something is a miss? I'm doin plenty I water changes, I'm gonna plant up and leave a week and add some cherries and see what happens....


----------



## Rasmusm (29 Dec 2012)

Same boat as you 
I have a one week old tank, and all my woods looks like yours.. Didnt do anything about it other than 50% waterchange every other days, seems that dwarf suckers / otocinclus likes it.


----------



## jack-rythm (29 Dec 2012)

Dont worry guys, i can give you some sort of assurance as not to worry. I started a new tank from scratch with wood scape and got the same thing, after 3-4 weeks it completely went. now about 4-5 months old my wood is gleaming. If you worried about nitrite levels regardless of tests I would steer clear of putting cherry shrimp in until your 100% comfortable with your outcomes. the fur on the wood is common and it will pass. As said keep to W/C and you will be fine, amanos love it so dont worry too much. I know its ugly.. but it will pass.. this is just because its a completely new tank has not cycled yet. give it time. after all the scaping thing is a massive learning cvurve for patience


----------



## Antipofish (29 Dec 2012)

Hi
firstly if you water is ever like that you need to do something about it. You can use an ice cream tub to "cream off" that scum layer very easily.  And a water change too, because its an indication that too much plant waste is going on.  Nothing wrong with plant waste, its to be expected, but you need to get rid of it   The white mould is nothing to worry about and will go after a few weeks.  Sooner if you have ottos and amano shrimp (I put several branches of it into a tank with seven of the little blighters and it went within 3 days).  You can take it out and clean it off repeatedly over the next few weeks if you prefer though.


----------

